# Installation de VMWare Tools grisé



## Cric (28 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de tester VMware Fusion Player 12, et j'essaie de partager des dossiers avec Catalina.
Pour ce faire, il faut installer VMWare Tools mais la ligne est grisé dans le menu Machine Virtuelle.

Y a t-il une image à télécharger et si oui, sur quel site se la procurer (je n'ai rien trouvé sur le site de VMWare) ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## maxou56 (28 Septembre 2020)

Cric a dit:


> Je suis en train de tester VMware Fusion Player 12, et j'essaie de partager des dossiers avec Catalina.
> Pour ce faire, il faut installer VMWare Tools mais la ligne est grisé dans le menu Machine Virtuelle.


Bonjour,
Comment tu as installer windows sur VMware?
Je crois que c'est grisé si tu as laissé faire VMware en automatique "utiliser Easy Install"

Windows 10 avec VMware 12 Player (version matériel 18).


----------



## Cric (28 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Comment tu as installer windows sur VMware?
> Je crois que c'est grisé si tu as laissé faire VMware en automatique "utiliser Easy Install"


Bonjour @maxou56,

Je ne me souviens plus très bien, peut-être effectivement en automatique.
Dans ce cas, faut-il recommencer toute la procédure d'installation ? Dans ce cas, quel choix faut-il prendre lors de l'install ?

Y a t-il un autre moyen pour partager des documents entre la VM et le Finder ?


----------



## Cric (30 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comment tu as installer windows sur VMware?
> Je crois que c'est grisé si tu as laissé faire VMware en automatique "utiliser Easy Install"
> 
> ...


@maxou56 
Suite à ta recommandation, j'ai refais une installation complète sans utiliser le mode Easy Install et cela fonctionne parfaitement.

En revanche, je n'ai pas compris comment partager les dossiers entre la VM et le Finder.
Voici ce  que j'ai tenté de faire, mais rien ne se passe dans l'Explorateur Windows (je ne trouve pas trace du dossier partagé avec macOS).


----------



## ungars (15 Juin 2021)

Et donc quelle a été la solution ?

Etant intéressé par l'usage de Windows 10 dans VMWare, quelle a été la solution ?


----------



## Cric (17 Juin 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Et donc quelle a été la solution ?
> 
> Etant intéressé par l'usage de Windows 10 dans VMWare, quelle a été la solution ?


Quand j'ai installé Windows Seven dans la VM, je n'ai pas installé la myriade de mise à jour qui était proposée.

Seulement, certaines sont obligatoires pour faire fonctionner la VM correctement, et j'ai trouvé une liste de fichiers de mise à jour à installer manuellement.

Une fois ces mises à jour installées, j'ai bien retrouvé l'option de dossier partagé.


----------

